# Grumpy boy!!!



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

My grumpy boy after i turned the light on to find something when he was having a snooze on the couch!. Damn cheek of me turning on the light in my house!:wink:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You bad Mommy how dare you disturb him.. :lol; his face reminds me of Bobby.. :lol: 

He has a disgruntled face when suits too.. :lol:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww bless, now go and turn that light off imediately


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah well lights back out and he's been religated to the floor! (hehe now im definatly a bad mummy!). 

I like that photo as he looks very woolfy! I can't see the labrador in my baby boy anymore. I think he's looking more and more like a dolly mixture.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilimic said:


> Ah well lights back out and he's been religated to the floor! (hehe now im definatly a bad mummy!).
> 
> I like that photo as he looks very woolfy! I can't see the labrador in my baby boy anymore. I think he's looking more and more like a dolly mixture.


There is Labrador in him..  where??? In his toe?? I thought he was an immature shepherd.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

No he's seemingly GSD X Lab. I could see it when he was a baby baby but not now! lol He's definatly GSD without a doubt but his cute lab face has gone now, he's changed colour completely.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilimic said:


> No he's seemingly GSD X Lab. I could see it when he was a baby baby but not now! lol He's definatly GSD without a doubt but his cute lab face has gone now, he's changed colour completely.


Pictures.. pictures pictures.. Come on now.. I need evidence.. he looks GSD to me..  I want puppy pics.. Now..  You see Bobby when he was a pup?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Lilimic said:


> Ah well lights back out and he's been religated to the floor! (hehe now im definatly a bad mummy!).
> 
> I like that photo as he looks very woolfy! I can't see the labrador in my baby boy anymore. I think he's looking more and more like a dolly mixture.


the ears look labradory still! they are too rounded on the top to be complete GSD. IMO anyway x


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Lennie at 7 weeks and the first morning he woke up in my house.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sewer bless him lol sooo sweet


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG how very dare you!!


----------

